# flintstones



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

:x 8)  :?:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeh! an me :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll add few as well :roll: :roll:   :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :?: :?: :?: :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I can honestly comment that I am totally at sea with the OP...... 8O 

maybe it's time I took another tablet? :? 

Any enlightenment would be greatly appreciated......  

Dave :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

meet the...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK so I meet the.....

but that was a cartoon from 1960 - 1966 and was then followed by a film....(1994)

WHY is it important / relevant / interesting to consider them now?

I obviously need at least one more tablet.......

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't make fun of the OP.  

It may be a little known medical affliction. :? 

Painful if the 'stones' bit is a euphimism. :wink:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

YAAAAAABBBAAAAADDAAAAABBBBBAAAAAADDDDOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I could never understand why they didn't wear their feet out in the car.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

I obviously need to get out more !!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been told that the Saudi's don't like The Flintstones,



but the Abu Dhabi's do, Alan.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

gorsecover said:


> I obviously need to get out more !!!!


I think we ALL need to get out more . . . :roll: :lol:


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

*flintstones repeat*

A new Middle East crisis erupted last night as Dubai Television was refused permission to broadcast 'The Flintstones'.

A spokesman for the channel said 'A claim was made that people in Dubai would not understand the humour, but we know for a fact that people in Abu Dhabi Do.'

i did post the joke,dont know what happened to it.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Why was Betty from The Flintstones so depressed?

The answer is…

Because she was Ms. Rubble.


Sorry.......

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

prof20 said:


> Why was Betty from The Flintstones so depressed?
> 
> The answer is…
> 
> ...


You can stop now.


----------

